# CW in RKE



## rjf7g (Sep 7, 2008)

So, after cleaning up from Friday's rains, I headed in to Roanoke to get a new "dining canopy" as ours was crushed under the weight of the water.  So, I decided to check out the new Camping World there.  I can say right now, aside from my customer loyalty to GTS, I would not consider buying a camper from that place!  

The unit they have set up right outside their door isn't leveled and has moulding coming off the walls!  They have used units on the lot that haven't even been vacuumed, much less cleaned up and probably not serviced.  

I went in to a brand new Fleetwood Revolution that had a week's worth of customer trash in it!  This made me sad - can you imagine walking though someone's future home and leaving a Coke can in the sink or bubble gum wrappers on the kitchen table?  Who does stuff like that?  I don't want them or their kids camping next to me!

I said something to one of the sales people and he said it was someone else's job to tend to the units, he just sells them.  I laughed and said something like, "Not to anyone with a grain of sense."

Before I decided to buy from GTS, I went to dozens of dealers to look at a variety of units.  I didn't see anything like this!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: CW in RKE

Welcome to the world of "not my job to do this" Becky.   remember we live in a world where we are there to serve the salesperson  . To few GTS's now that still care about the customer.  I have not been overjoyed by CW either but guess their kind of like wally world.  Hate them but go for the conveinces.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: CW in RKE

Nash, Becky I guess  being the  biggest they HAVE lost the thought as who put them there.  And Wally World is getting the same way. I think being convenience is the reason as Nash as stated. I would rather order on line than to go to CW and I have to travel 100 miles North or South to get there. I do have a RV dealer about 35 miles away but I feel I am walking into CW with there altitude and the pricing is so in line with CAW. I guess we need to get Ken to go public and sell franchises so we all can be treated fairly. I know I am rabbling on so I will stop. I guess I am bored for not have camp since June.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: CW in RKE



Hey Hollis, 

If you want to save some gas (and help me too) you can go to my website and order anything you need and it will be delivered to your door.

Becky, we have heard, on our lot, everything you said.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: CW in RKE

When we first started RVing CW was great.  Then Affinity Group got hold of them and started combing the RV parts/service  with RV sales.  They went to hell fast.  It used to be that you could find parts in their stores.  Now all they carry are parts for the latest and greatest RV being sold in the last 2 or 3 years.  I only go there for things like sewer hoses, light bulbs, electrical adapters, and books.


----------



## ironart (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: CW in RKE

Ken,   I just ordered some stuff from your web site and it got here almost the next day....I was amazed how fast.....Do you guys have a store next door to me..??? It sure seemed like it.....  Well Done..!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: CW in RKE

I saw the order, thanks for that and I am glad you got it quickly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: CW in RKE

well i'll make this short ,, (for once   ) we have a CW here in TN,, it's a combo private dealer/ CW ,, anyway i have a friend that works in the service dept ,, and he says that they can't get to the real rv repairs due to the CW BS ,, and that comes first ,, but they don't stock any parts ,, well other than the ones DL stated about ,,, but if it were not for Keneth @ GTS,, i would not have any parts to fix rv's ,, our local dealers don't stock anything ,, kinda like CW ,, but Ken goes outta his way to find the older parts that i might need ,, and takes the time to research it for me ,, as i really don't have the time ,, but with one call to GTS ,, he says i'll look into it ,, and get back to u ,, and i gotta say he comes thru ,, and to me that is customer satisfaction ,,, if i were gonna buy a tt or 5er ,, i would go to GTS ,, i know he comes thru for me on parts ,, so i know he will definatly come thru on sales of tt's and 5er's ,, and Becky can back me up on that    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

